

Ask HN: splunk like query language? - clubhi

Are there any libraries that resemble a query language such as splunk? Perhaps splunk based their language off of something? It seems like it is a pipes or streaming type pattern but not sure if there is a better way to define it.
======
dwd
I'd describe it as an anonymous/lambda function syntax to define a MapReduce.

